

Which Niche Q&A Platforms & Communities Do You Like? - ATokar

Greetings Everyone!<p>Quick Intro: I've been managing a forum community for the past ten years and based on that experience, I'm now developing a new and potentially much larger niche community concept based on Q&#38;A.<p>It seems most popular Q&#38;A websites these days lack a genuine community vibe...I believe Q&#38;A can also be fun and approachable (unlike Quora which makes me feel like I'm taking a test). In terms of platforms, I'm liking Question2Answer (free, open source, simple, functional, customizable). In terms of niche websites, wetawa.com has a friendly feel and look that I like (although the name is questionable).<p>I'm searching for examples like the ones I mentioned above to help further develop my concept. I'm also wondering if it's better to start building a Q&#38;A platform from scratch or to use an open source example like Question2Answer to build upon initially. Mind you, I'm not a Developer but I wish to be familiar with the technical requirements involved. Speaking of Developers, I have a Technical Partner but I am also seeking to network with Developers who have a real passion for creating community-based websites.<p>Thanks in advance for your time and I look forward to any feedback!<p>Sincerely,
Antoine
======
gw666
Stackoverflow.com and its kin. Not only are the people on it very
knowledgable, but the site itself rewards civility and good communication
skills. Worth studying!

~~~
ATokar
Thanks for the response and feedback on Stackoverflow. The site / network has
been on my radar and I'm glad to know it comes highly recommended...I'll
definitely be studying it, thanks again!

